# James Newton Howard - Treasure Planet (Mockup)



## michel (Feb 3, 2012)

First I am not sure whether to post it here or in the Member's Compositions Forum. But since it is not an original composition of mine...

As an exercise about orchestration and MIDI Mockup possibilities I did a recreation of James Newton Howard's Treasure Planet score and I would like to share it with you and know what you think.
Last but not least I could need some ears - how's the mix?

Here is the original - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xnoNPhbE4k4&t=1m15s

Here is my version - http://soundcloud.com/mijor/treasure-planet

Thank you.


----------



## Mahlon (Feb 3, 2012)

Nice. The horns at the beginning seem very well done. Post in the Member's Composition forum and you'll probably get more responses.

Mahlon


----------



## JohnG (Feb 3, 2012)

What you have there sounds great. You are missing a lot of notes, as I'm sure you know, but otherwise it's pretty good.


----------



## lamandolina (Feb 3, 2012)

very nice! did you use cinebrass?


----------



## michel (Feb 3, 2012)

Thank you all.

The horns are CineBrass, the articulations patch - as well as the rest of the brass section.

Yes, I know there are notes missing. The mockup has been done by ear and I found it difficult to figure out the notes for the violins and violas supporting the brass at the beginning. And the ones (for the whole orchestra) at the end. Any tips how to listen to an "orchestration" in general?


----------



## JohnG (Feb 3, 2012)

it can be hard! Try the basses first and work up from there.


----------



## michel (Feb 3, 2012)

Thanks for the advice, John.

For those who are interested - you'll find the MIDI file in the attachment.


----------



## TGV (Feb 7, 2012)

Excellent mockup. Trumpets at 0:27 are a bit synthetic, but the stuff before sounds great. Although I don't have CB, I'm going to check out your MIDI file for sure.


----------



## michel (Feb 7, 2012)

Thanks for your comment. Yes, good point - I should have shaped the dynamics with the modwheel more.


----------



## Siggi Mueller (Feb 13, 2012)

very nice, but as John said some notes are missing (voicing). Missing also the choir with the string melody line. Here you can try to use the "old" Voices of Symphony by Spectrasonics. There is a special light and heavy vibrato patch. This will work very well here. 

In general, try to study and make mockups with e.g. the Deluxe Edition from John Williams. You have the recordings and you can see in the score "whats in there".

http://www.alexanderpublishing.com/Departments/Composing-and-Film-Scoring/John-Williams-Study-Scores.aspx (http://www.alexanderpublishing.com/Depa ... cores.aspx)

btw, my masterpiece of learning orchestration twenty years ago was Ravel "Daphnis et chloe". To my ears here is the best recording: 
http://www.amazon.de/Daphnis-Chloe-Dutoit/dp/B0000041OK/ref=sr_1_1?s=music&ie=UTF8&qid=1329124065&sr=1-1 (http://www.amazon.de/Daphnis-Chloe-Duto ... 065&amp;sr=1-1)

and here is the score: 
http://imslp.org/wiki/Special:ImagefromIndex/13069

best Siggi


----------



## michel (Feb 13, 2012)

Siggi, thanks a lot for your suggestion. I will take a closer look at your links. The John Williams scores - awesome. Vielen Dank! :wink:


----------



## jleckie (Feb 13, 2012)

JohnG @ Fri Feb 03 said:


> What you have there sounds great. You are missing a lot of notes, as I'm sure you know, but otherwise it's pretty good.



Ah. Too FEW notes he says? 

And just which notes would you have him ADD to his production your Majesty?


----------

